# Programm für Bildbearbeitung gesucht: Skalieren und Speichern



## franc (19. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin hier neu und habe mal eine Frage, die ich mir mit Hilfe der Suche leider nicht beantworten konnte:

gibt es ein fertiges Javaprogramm, mit dem ich alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auf eine bestimmte Größe verkleinern und gleich speichern kann?

Ich habe folgendes Szenario: ein technisch unversierter Benutzer lädt einen Haufen 3-5 MB große Bilder von seiner Kamera auf meinen Server und dort werden sie dann nur mit max. 600 x 400 Pixel angezeigt.
Ich würde die Bilder jetzt gerne entweder manuell oder per cron regelmässig auf eine maximale Größe zusammenschnurren, also z.B. max 1200 Pixel breit, 1000 Pixel hoch um Platz und Zeit (wg. Download etc.) zu sparen.
Gibt es dafür schon was fix und fertiges oder muss ich das mit meinen jämmerlichen Javakenntnissen selbst schreiben?

Unter Windows gibt es IrfanView, mit dem unter "Batch Konvertierung" so etwas erledigen kann.

Danke für Tipps, Gruß, franc


----------



## Marco13 (19. Nov 2010)

Warum das nun ein Javaprogramm sein muss, und nicht einfach ein passendes Programm unter Linux, weiß ich nicht. Das mit Java selbst zu schreiben wäre, bei der Minimalanforderung einfach alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auf eine bestimmte Größe zu reduzieren ... joa, mal nicht übertreiben, aber ... als Managerschätzung: Mehr als 2 Stunden sollte man dafür nicht brauchen (d.h. Entwicklerschätzung 30 Minuten, mit Zigarettenpausen ... (so, und jetzt kommt ihr, ihr C++-Enwickler :smoke:  )). Ansonsten geht das vielleicht mit ImageJ...


----------



## franc (19. Nov 2010)

Das muss kein Javaprogramm sein, aber gerne halt ein fertiges Programm.
Wenn ich das selbst schreiben müsste bräuchte ich (ganz ohne Zigarettenpausen) sicher einen Tag, bis ich mich da durch gebissen habe.
Aber sowas gibt es doch sicher längst, oder nicht?
Ich kenne z.B. JAlbum, das macht sowas nebenbei (allerdings nicht isolierbar).

*EDIT: *Danke für den Tip mit ImageJ, ich schau mirs gerade an...


----------



## Quaxli (19. Nov 2010)

Etwas offtopic: Erfahrungsgemäß leiden die Bilder von der Qualität her sehr unter einem automatisierten Zurechtschneiden. Hast Du keine Möglichkeit, Deine Anwender dazu zu erziehen, daß sie Ihre Bilder selbst verkleinern (und nochmal nachschärfen, etc., ....)?
Das würde ja vermutlich auch Dir zugute kommen, wenn Du qualitativ hochwertige Bilder auf Deinem Server hast?
Das nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## franc (19. Nov 2010)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> ...Hast Du keine Möglichkeit, Deine Anwender dazu zu erziehen, daß sie Ihre Bilder selbst verkleinern...


Ich bin froh, wenn manche Anwender es überhaupt schaffen, Bilder hochzuladen. Das kann bereits eine große Leistung sein. Von solchen Benutzern noch zu erwarten, dass sie (wie auch immer) Bilder skalieren, ist sehr unrealistisch.
Für einen z.B. ist der Begriff "Skalieren" ungefähr so geläufig wie eine NullPointerException


----------



## Marco13 (19. Nov 2010)

... "kleiner machen" ...


----------



## ARadauer (19. Nov 2010)

> Gibt es dafür schon was fix und fertiges oder muss ich das mit meinen jämmerlichen Javakenntnissen selbst schreiben?


im grund ein 10 Zeiler... schrei mir eine pm ich ich hack dir da schnell was, dann kannst du eh entscheiden, ob die qualität reicht...


----------

